# Pikie



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's one of my first plugs with the airbrush. I wanted to try a pikie to chase the local pike and tiger musky population out here. Tried out scaling and layering colors, a first. 

The plug is thru wired, weighs about 2.5 ounces, has an NJT #3 pikie lip in it. If the ice will ever break, I'll get out and water test it....


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

That bait looks awesome Plugman! Pikies are the next baits on my list to try, definitely a timeless classic! How long is it??


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks TRE. The work you've been doing lately is pretty darn good, too. I've got to make time to figure out those jerk baits. I'm drawn to the old classics. There's an elegance in their simplicity. What you all are doing here is pulling me down another path. Trying to balance/integrate the two is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

WOW! Is that ever some clean work! That thing is going to get blasted, Plugman!

Even the tail is detailed out. Thru-wired no less! 

A+


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

I can't help myself on the tail hooks, Vince. I've been tying flies so long I can't remember when I began, and those tail hooks just look undressed without some "stuff" on them. 

A note on the thru wire, I drill a hole for the belly hook up to the thru wire hole I've drilled. As I slide the thru wire thru the plug, I slip a swivel on it so that the belly hook can hang free. Depending on how a bigger fish is hooked, it can eliminate a lot of tourque put on the hook.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice! I'll bet the pike will be all over that lure.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I really like pikies, and those are some great colors and nice lines....good job!

Rod


----------



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

By the end of the summer that thing will be peppered with tooth marks. Nice job!


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

RJ, can you talk a bit about how you use pikies/fish them? To date, I've used some of the bigger versions in a way that may be a bit atypical in that I use them in heavy current flows and rips for stripped bass out here. What I like about them in those situations it the way they dig and their stability. There are a couple spots here that on the outgoing and incoming tides I can stand on a bridge or a jetty and back reel the plug out in the current over 100 yards or so, then slowly reel it back in. That's very different than lake fishing, so I'm curious about different techniques and approaches.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Plugman,

I have a couple of older ones that I have revamped and we use them trolling for Musky in certain situations. What I like is that I can adjust the lip for different situations, to go deeper or shallower, just over the top of the weeds.

Rod


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

The tunability factor..... 
Are you using the shorter ones or the big 8" ones?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Rod, you ever score with 'em?


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I have two models, perch and I think the color is called Pixie, both jointed. I had a third in old frog pattern, but I don't know what happened to it...belonged to my dad. That one was really old with the glass eyes. The ones I do have are both 6 inch baits and were the later plastic baits probably from around 1975 or so. I don't speed troll with them, run about 3 mph tops. They get down about 6 or 7 feet unless I tune them to go shallower. Haven't used them for a long time now. I have been thinking about making some from Alaskan Yellow Cedar....I just may do that now that you have brought it up.

Vince, I have caught some smaller musky on them and tons of pike...Have had big fish after them but no cigar. Over the years, I bet this style bait has landed more Musky and Pike than any other...been around since 1920 when Creek Chub first started making them.

Rod


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

There's several guys here in PA that make them exclusively, and a couple guys that swear by them. I have a bunch of Rozzo Pikies, Ferris Pikies, and Minteer Pikies. Howard Wagner speed trolls them to 7 mph and they definitely catch fish...one of my buddies caught a 48" Georgian Bay fish casting an old Creek chub pikie back in a bay. I agree with Rod, about over the years they've probably caught more fish than any other bait, even huge in the salt!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Here is something you guys might get a kick out of....

http://www.oldfishinglure.com/creekchublurecatalog1931.htm

Rod


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

vc1111 said:


> Rod, you ever score with 'em?


Vince I've had some luck with them out on St. Clair. They troll nice at about 4mph.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow that look fantastic!


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

RJ, Now I'm digging thru the internet looking at websites that show all the original configurations and paint schemes. Amazing, the variants that were done back in the day....


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I know of a pattern for those that I'm going to use on a jointed bait in the future. Its on my list of baits I'd like to try...and that list is getting longer as time goes on.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Sounds like an old classic may experience a bit of a resurection.
I kinda like that....


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Plugman- that's a beautiful thing, those colours must go back a 100 years, they still look good. Superb work.pete


----------

